# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  بحد رأسك ياقلمي ..

## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ... 
بحد رأسك ياقلمي ...!! 
 
بحد رأسك ياقلمي
كتبتُ كل خربشاتي
ولونتها بألوان تعابيري وأشجاني .. 
وبحد رأسك ياقلمي
 رسمت كل أشواقي وحبي
بحروف ومعاني 
وعبرت عنها بالاحساس الذي أحتواني
فرسمت لكل شخص مر في حياتي
ذكرى طبعتها في قلبي 
قبل أن أكتبها في أوراقي .. 
وبحد رأسك ياقلمي
عبرتُ عن حزني وهمي
ولونت كل كلمة بلون السواد المظلم الكاتم
فقد كنت بكل حركة تتحركها تجعلني أنزف
وأزفر معها الاهات والانات
وقد رسمتها في قلبي قبل أن ترسمها في أوراقي .. 
وبحد رأسك ياقلمي
رسمت خطاً جميلاً لونته بألوان الفرح والسعادة
أخذت أسير فيه خطوات نحو الامل والمستقبل ،،
وجعلتني أمسح كل لون كاتم بقي أثرة في حياتي
وبقي همه وحزنه
مسحته مع الماضي الذي ذهب ولا أتمنى أن يعود ... 
وبحد رأسك ياقلمي 
رسمت سلماً أصعدُ فيه درجة درجة
لأصل لمرادي وأحقق فيه ذاتي وكل آمالي وأحلامي ،،
وجعلتني أرسم معه عبارت أسعدّت قلبي
بإنه ماتضيق الدنيا إلا وعند الله فرج قريب لنا
ولاشي يستحيل على رب العباد
وإن كل مايحصل فهو مقدر ومكتوب عند الله .. 
وقبل كل ذلك ياقلمي 
جعلتني أحفر بحد رأسك على قلبي ولايتي وحبي لآهل بيت النبي
ورسمت كل ذلك على أوراق الولاء الابدية
ثم جعلت حبرك يسيل بداخل شراييني ليسيل معه حبي وعقشي 
وولائي لهم ...
وبنفس حد رأسك ياقلمي 
رسمت دمعات قلبي على مصائبهم التي فتت الصخر
وفتت قلبي معه
فمن صبر كصبرهم ..
فسلام الله عليكم جميعاً أئمتي وسادتي .. 
وها أنت ترسم على قلبي 
حبي وعشقي لسيدي ومولاي
الحجة ابن الحسن ( روحي لتراب مقدمة الفذاء )
ورسمت معه مخططاً بيانياً تراوحت النسب فيه 
لكل عاشق له ويتنظر أن يراه .. 
وقبله حفرت بقلبي أنتظاري له
فهل سأنال يوماً ما أريد 
وهي أن تكتحل عيني برؤياه ... 
~~~~~~~ 
كل ذلك ما كان إلا خربشات كتبتها 
بحد رأس قلمي .. 
تقبلوا خالص التحايا العطرة مني لكم ..
 :embarrest: 
همـــــ الصمــــــت ــــــــس ..

----------


## شاري الطيب

وتعددت اشكال راس قلمك..
ويبقى ما يخطه قلمك..شاهدا عليك 
همس الصمت
طرح غاية في الروعة والجمال 
ربي يعطيك الف عافية
بنتظارجديدك

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..*
*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ..*

*قلم شامخ..*
*رفرف في الآفاق..*
*وأعلن أسمى شيئ في هذا الوجود..*
*أعلن ولائه لسادات الخلق..*
*صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم أجمعين..*

*فليمتد هذا القلم أكثر وأكثر..*
*وليرتقي بحد رأسه..*



*حبيبتي..همس..*

*اسأل الله بحقهم..*
*أن يجعل التوفيق حليفاً لكِ...*
*وأن يقضي حوائجكِ للدناي والآخرة ...*

*حقاً رائع هذا القلم ومُعبر..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*كلماتك كانت راائعه*
*مزدانه بالولاء المحمدي*
*والعشق العلوي الفاطمي*
*نعم القلم الذي رسم خط هذه العباارات*
*ونقشها لنرائها بروعة احرفها المتألقه*
*عزيزتي همس الصمت*
*سلمت يمناك وسلم القلم النابض* 
*الله يعطيك الف عااافيه*
*ولاعدمناا اطروحاتك المميزة*
*دمتي بـود*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

ما اجمل هذا القلم الذي سطر كله هذه المعاني


جميل جدا قلمك ياهمس الصمت


دائما مميزه في مواضيعك

----------


## همس الصمت

> وتعددت اشكال راس قلمك..
> 
> ويبقى ما يخطه قلمك..شاهدا عليك 
> همس الصمت
> طرح غاية في الروعة والجمال 
> ربي يعطيك الف عافية
> بنتظارجديدك



 

شكراً لك أخي شاري
لهذه الشهادة التي أعتز بها من أخ مثلك ..
أسعدت قلبي بتواجدك الجميل هُنا ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
دمت بخير .

----------


## همس الصمت

> *وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..*
> *اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ..* 
> *قلم شامخ..*
> *رفرف في الآفاق..*
> *وأعلن أسمى شيئ في هذا الوجود..*
> *أعلن ولائه لسادات الخلق..*
> *صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم أجمعين..* 
> *فليمتد هذا القلم أكثر وأكثر..*
> *وليرتقي بحد رأسه..* 
> ...



 
شهادة أعتز وافتخر بها 
من أخت رائعة وطيبة مثلكِ دمعة ..
أثلجتي قلبي بتواجدكِ الجميل في كل صفحاتي ..
لاحرمني الله من هذه الطلة التي تشرح القلب والروح ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
دمتِ بخير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
> *كلماتك كانت راائعه*
> *مزدانه بالولاء المحمدي*
> *والعشق العلوي الفاطمي*
> *نعم القلم الذي رسم خط هذه العباارات*
> *ونقشها لنرائها بروعة احرفها المتألقه*
> *عزيزتي همس الصمت*
> *سلمت يمناك وسلم القلم النابض* 
> ...



 
شذى الزهراء
كم تشذوا كلماتكِ في صفحتي كنور يشع فيها
لاخلا ولاعدم من تواجد جميل كتواجدك شذوي
شكراً من الاعماق على هذه الكلمات الرائعة في حقي ..
الله يعطيكِ الف عافية يارب ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير يارب ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> ما اجمل هذا القلم الذي سطر كله هذه المعاني
> 
> 
> جميل جدا قلمك ياهمس الصمت
> 
> 
> دائما مميزه في مواضيعك



 
مايجعل كلماتي جميلة هو مروركم وتشجيعكم اي بكلماتكم الجميلة
التي شدت على يدي وجعلتني أتقن الكتابة ..
الامل الوردي
أسعد كثيراً لتواجدك في صفحاتي ..
لاخلا ولاعدم ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
دمتِ بخير ..

----------


## نبض قلب

كلمآت جميله من قلب صآدق أخيه ..
ثبتنآ الله وإيآك ِ على ولآيتهمـ وحبهمـ  بحق محمد وآل محمد ..

قلمـ رآئع ذآت كلمآت أروع  حرسك ِ الله وقلمك ِ من كل شر ..

لك ِ مني كل الحب والإحترآمـ 
أختك ِ 
نبض قلب

----------


## فرح

هـــــــــموووستنا الغاااليه
كلماااتك جميله ورااائعه  
دااائما ما يمدنا بالصبر هو حبنا وتمسكنا بنهج 
وحب اهل البيت عليهم السلام 
فهم سفن النجاااة 
حبيبتي ..لروووعة قلمك احساااس ممــــــــيز
اتمنى لكِ حياه سعيده وراااحة القلب 
تقبلي تحياااتــي ومـــــــــوووودتــــي

----------


## نُون

مادون هنا ..
بحد رأس قلمكِ ..
لم يكن خربشات و لا مجرد شخابيط عابرة ،،
إنما كان ..
إيماناً ..
أحاسيساً ..
تعابيراً ...
منافذٌ للقلب ،،
و معتقدات سامية ،،
همس ...
لكِ مني كل الشكر على ماقدمتِ هنا ..
تحياتي ..

----------


## شمعة الوادي

لقد كانت طلتك هنا رائعة
والاكثر روعة ماخطته يداك من كلمات جميلة
يسلم لي قلمك الرائع
يعطيك العافية
موفقة لكل خير
تحياتوووو
شمعة الوادي

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

قلم صادق 
ينبض بالمعاني الجميلة و المهمات الصعبة
لا يمر على الذكريات مرور الكرام بل يدونها ويقف عندها 
إما فرحا سعيدا أو مهموما مغموما 
أزال الله عنا وعنكم الهموم والغموم
لا حرمنا من روعة قلمك أخيتي

----------


## زينبية الهوية

حد رأس قلم مميز كصاحبته 
*تهوى ان تطلق العنان دوما لبوح قلمها*
*عزيزتي ليت اقلامنا هكذا دوما*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## همس الصمت

> كلمآت جميله من قلب صآدق أخيه ..
> 
> ثبتنآ الله وإيآك ِ على ولآيتهمـ وحبهمـ بحق محمد وآل محمد .. 
> قلمـ رآئع ذآت كلمآت أروع حرسك ِ الله وقلمك ِ من كل شر .. 
> لك ِ مني كل الحب والإحترآمـ 
> أختك ِ 
> 
> نبض قلب



 
الاروع هو تواجدكِ نبض بين حنايا متصفحاتي
وإشباعها بهذه الكلمات الرائعة ..
لاخلا ولاعدم الله يعطيك الف عافية يارب ..
دمتِ موفقة الغلا ...

----------


## همس الصمت

> هـــــــــموووستنا الغاااليه
> 
> كلماااتك جميله ورااائعه 
> دااائما ما يمدنا بالصبر هو حبنا وتمسكنا بنهج 
> وحب اهل البيت عليهم السلام 
> فهم سفن النجاااة 
> حبيبتي ..لروووعة قلمك احساااس ممــــــــيز
> اتمنى لكِ حياه سعيده وراااحة القلب 
> 
> تقبلي تحياااتــي ومـــــــــوووودتــــي



 

فرح 
مروركِ في متصفحاتي 
يمدني بالقوة والفرح
فلكلماتكِ وقع جميل في خاطري 
لاخلا ولاعدم من هذا التواجد الجميل والمشرف ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
دمتِ بخير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> مادون هنا ..
> 
> بحد رأس قلمكِ ..
> لم يكن خربشات و لا مجرد شخابيط عابرة ،،
> إنما كان ..
> إيماناً ..
> أحاسيساً ..
> تعابيراً ...
> منافذٌ للقلب ،،
> ...



 
براءة من الحب
كم تشرفت بهذا التواجد الجميل
وكم أسعدني تعليقكِ على كلماتي
لاعدمت تواجدكِ الجميل يارب ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ...

----------


## همس الصمت

> لقد كانت طلتك هنا رائعة
> 
> والاكثر روعة ماخطته يداك من كلمات جميلة
> يسلم لي قلمك الرائع
> يعطيك العافية
> موفقة لكل خير
> تحياتوووو
> 
> شمعة الوادي



 
رائع جداً هذا التواجد الجميل بين حنايا صفحتي
لاخلا ولاعدم من تواجدك الجميل شمعة 
الله يعطيك الف عافية يارب ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير يارب ...

----------


## همس الصمت

> قلم صادق 
> ينبض بالمعاني الجميلة و المهمات الصعبة
> لا يمر على الذكريات مرور الكرام بل يدونها ويقف عندها 
> إما فرحا سعيدا أو مهموما مغموما 
> أزال الله عنا وعنكم الهموم والغموم
> لا حرمنا من روعة قلمك أخيتي



 

اللؤلؤ المكنون
مكنونان كلماتكِ أعجبتني وراقت لي
فشكراً من القلب لكِ على هذه الكلمات الجميلة في حق قلمي ..
لاعدمتكِ يارب ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير يارب ..

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

قلمك مبدع دائما ..

وحبة في كتابة الروائع لولائك لـ اهل البيت عليهم السلام ..

يجعله أجمل وأجمل ..

بوركتي على هذه القلم ..

بإنتظار جديدك ..

كل المودة

----------


## همس الصمت

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> قلمك مبدع دائما ..
> 
> وحبة في كتابة الروائع لولائك لـ اهل البيت عليهم السلام ..
> 
> يجعله أجمل وأجمل ..
> 
> بوركتي على هذه القلم ..
> ...



 
وعليكم وعلى نبينا وآل بيته أطيب التحايا وأزكى السلام ...
شكراً لك أخي على هذا الاطراء
الذي يشجعني دائماً على الكتابة
وشكراً لتواجدكم المشرف والطيب في متصفحاتي ...
لاخلا ولاعدم ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
دمت موفق لكل خير ...

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
والصلاة والسلام على خير الخلق أجمعين

غاليتي
كلماتكِ جرتني لأمكث
بينها طويلاً
وقد أجبرني هذا البوح الراقي
بحد رأس قلمكِ
أن أوصفه
لكن ليس لقاموسي
كلمات ترتقي لحسكِ
...
لا أقول إلا إنكِ مبدعه
موفقه دائماً
لكل خير
وأعطاكِ الله العافيه
وسدد خطاكِ
ولا حُرمنـــــااا
من كل جديد
..
في رعاية الباري عز وجل




أمنيـــ مجروحه ــــــات
كانت هنا

----------


## كبرياء

*مرآحب ..~*
* آللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد ..~*
*وبحد رآسكـ يآقلمي سأنزف جروحي ...* 
*وسأمحوهآ .....*
*يسـلمووو همس الصمت على الطرح المميز ...* 
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف ـعآفيهـ ...* 
*لآعدمـ ..* 
*ـتحيـآتوو ...*
*كبريـآآء ...~*

----------


## همس الصمت

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> والصلاة والسلام على خير الخلق أجمعين 
> غاليتي
> كلماتكِ جرتني لأمكث
> بينها طويلاً
> وقد أجبرني هذا البوح الراقي
> بحد رأس قلمكِ
> أن أوصفه
> لكن ليس لقاموسي
> ...



وعليكم وعلى النبي وآل بيته أطيب التحايا وأزكى السلام
أمنيات مجروحه
أسعد دائماً بتواجدكِ بين حنايا صفحتي
وأسعد بتلك الكلمات الجميلة التي يخطها قلمكِ في حقي
وفي حق كلماتكِ التي تمدحي بها كلماتي ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
ما انحرم من تواجدك الجميل في متصحفي ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> *مرآحب ..~*
> *آللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد ..~*
> *وبحد رآسكـ يآقلمي سأنزف جروحي ...* 
> *وسأمحوهآ .....*
> *يسـلمووو همس الصمت على الطرح المميز ...* 
> *يعطيكـ ربي ألف ـعآفيهـ ...* 
> *لآعدمـ ..* 
> *ـتحيـآتوو ...*
> 
> *كبريـآآء ...~*



 
مراحب ياهلا بهالطلة الحلوة
كبرياء أفرح كثيراً لرؤيتي أسمك متنوراً في صفحاتي ..
لاخلا ولاعدم ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
موفقة الغلا ..
دمتِ بكل خير يارب ...

----------

